# Faded paint around stripes!



## alexanderfitu (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi all

I have just picked up a red Smart for2 for my wife.

Its great, but the PO decided to remove the racing stripes on the bonnet and boot. As a result, there are 2 darker marks on the body where the white stripes used to be!



Its hard to get a picture of it.

I have hit it with a hexlogic yellow pad and CG V34 which is the most aggressive combination I have but it looks the same.

Am I right in thinking I wont be able to correct this?


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

If there’s a clear coat on there (which would be obvious if your pads didn’t pick up any colour on your correcting set) then there’s nothing you can do. 

I’m guessing applying new stripes isn’t an option?


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Smart Cars have pigmented plastic rather than paint (something I only recently found out) on the main panels.
Only the "skeleton" is painted.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

detailR said:


> Smart Cars have pigmented plastic rather than paint (something I only recently found out) on the main panels.
> Only the "skeleton" is painted.


Correct, 100% correct.
You could buy new panels in every colour they make, but you can't properly correct them.
We use to deliver plastic granules n the correct colour to their site in Hambach France.
Quality control was out of this world. 
GE plastics in Bergen op Zoom use to make the plastics (don't know if they still do)


----------

